# Cater Borther Trucks



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I am building some Westside heavy duty flat cars to load derelict dolbeer donkeys and other logging equipment. I need several sets of Carter Bros trucks. Ozark Miniatures says they are out of stock and have no estimate of when the trucks will be available. Does anybody know where I can find at least 3 sets of the Carter Bros trucks?


​ ​


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I assume you are modeling these in 1:20.3. It will help everyone to know this when they respond.

Doc


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Take a look at Hartford products from Ozark Miniatures.

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=2832


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

HampshireCountyNarrowGage said:


> Take a look at Hartford products from Ozark Miniatures.
> 
> http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=2832


Chester,

Ozark shows them "out of stock" when you go to look at details.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Doc is right. I failed to provide the scale. I am working in 1:20.3


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Aaaaaa, dumby me. All I saw was "need Carter Brothers trucks" and didn't see that Hunterman had already checked out Ozark. I just turned 67 and everything is beginning to fail me.


----------

